# DeWalt DW734 Thickness Planer problems



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a brand new (less than 1 month old) DeWalt DW734 planer. I used it to make an end-grain cutting board successfully. On my second board, the planer stopped feeding wood properly. It would go in partway and get stuck, even whan shaving only 1/64" off a board.

I brought it to a local dewalt place, they fixed it. It worked for my next cutting board...sort of. It didn't seem to feed smoothly but it got the job done. Now I can barely get it to feed at all. The second it hits the first roller, it gets stuck. The back of the board gets tipped upwards when the roller grabs it. I am probably attempting to remove LESS than 1/64" of stock. If I raise the carriage like 1/4 turn, the wood slides right under it, so I know I am just barely hitting the wood. It almost seems like the rollers are too low.

I've adjusted the infeed table height according tot he instructions. 

I am going to call dewalt tomorrow, but I feel like I MUST be doing something wrong. Any ideas? 

Thanks.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a similar issue when I first bought mine and I think it's the preservative DeWalt puts on their rollers to keep them from drying out in storage. Use some denatured alcohol or similar quick evaporative solvent to clean the rubber rollers and then try again. You're planing end grain also, which is probably pretty tough on the machine and definitely ballzy on your part. You might consider getting a low angle jack to do the planing work on them. Or see if you can have your blades ground to a lower angle to cut the end grain with less strain. That is probably a far out chance though since these are disposable blades and set to a set depth.


----------



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh, I am not planing the end grain. This is just to get some boards to be the same thickness before the first glue-up. I also plane after the first glue-up. 

Once I expose the end-grain, I'm using the belt sander.


----------

